# Tyre Pressures and Gauges



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

How do you check tyres pressures and pump them up if needed ?

There is the obvious way of calling into a service station but that isn't always convenient. I have the old fashion metal tyre pressure gauge pencil looking thingy, but it doesn't seem to register the high pressures needed for MH's very accurately.

I also have a Michelin 12volt gauge and pump but by the time I've inflated or raised the pressure on one tyre the thing is in meltdown.

Surely there must be a 12 volt gauge around that is man enough to pump up to 75psi or 5.75 bar without overheating


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

You need a pressure guage suitable for trucks. You'll get one at Halfords or online. Same with the pump.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

AberdeenAngus said:


> You need a pressure guage suitable for trucks. You'll get one at Halfords or online. Same with the pump.


True but I don't seem to be able to find one. The Michelin pump I have says its good for up to 120psi but its only in their dreams. Most if not all the ones Halfords sell only go up to 50psi - if your lucky.

Surely I can't be the only one with this problem


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Vennwood

I have a waeco compressor(from outdoor bits)that does the job efficiently, 65psi no problem all round, it has a battery inside which you then charge up via the mains,(you dont remove it though) although i check the pressures and top up when needed, the monitor on the guage has never signalled it needs charging(always states there is plenty of charge left) i do stick it on charge every couple of month though just to be safe. Think this cost about £70, have had it 2 years.

Paul n Caz.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Found this one

http://www.gardencentreonline.co.uk...ir-compressor-With-Light/2438-PD/default.html

says it goes up to 300psi.

My Bessacarr doesn't have a spare and comes with a compressor & can of goo instead.
I'll have a look tonight and see what make it is.


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a 12v electric pump/compressor from Halfords which is able to inflate 4 tyres to 75 PSI without issue. You can get good tyre pressure gauges which go tup to at least 100psi for circa £6-£8 from motor factors, such the type with a round dial/pointer gauge used by garages etc (not ellectric so no batteries required).


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

I use one of these http://www.motorspeed.co.uk/store_main.asp?int_product_id=3634


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I have this one....
Ring air Compressor

It runs straight from a battery and not your normal 12v socket, hence the croc clips. I haven't actually used it yet, although it is a very well made piece of kit.

steve


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I use a heavy-duty digital gauge that I bought from Halfords, but I cannot see it on their web site now. I have put a link to a supplier with a pretty good range below.

Regarding inflation, I got a Truckair from a firm in Staffordshire called Discoparts - a chap called Mark, but it appears that he has ceased trading. It is a great product and easily copes with the 4.5 bar that I need for the rear tyres. The unit is rated up to of 300PSI and will run for ages without over-heating.

Truckair is manufactured in the USA by Interdynamics Inc (see below) and their UK importer is Cool Products in Poole. However, I tried several phone calls to Cool Products, hoping they could get me an inflator, but I had to chase them several times without success. I believe you can buy them online from the States and I have seen reference to them being used by UK RV owners. Presumably they have imported the Truckair.

This might be a business opportunity for anyone with contacts in the USA - Nuke?

Philip

<<Truckair Inflator>><<Gauges>>


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Good range available from the UK Matt Savage 12V compressor page.

D.

I don't own one of these. I got a similar one from Costco.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*pumpfortyers*

I solved the problem by getting a Halfords top range bicycle hand pump.

It never runs out of power and will easily inflate upto the pressures you want, and it was very cheap. I have had it for over two years and check the tyres every two weeks or so. Also it does your push bike at the same time. One piece of equipment for two jobs!! Also saving weight and space.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys,

I've been out and purchased the Ring RAC900 - seems to have done the job ok although a bit of a struggle when it got near 70psi.

Pixie1 - I've got the top of the range Halfords pump for our bikes - does a good job but it's next to useless when it comes to getting up 75psi fitted to a Iveco. Easy enough with a bike but every pump I've tried really struggles above 50psi when it comes to MH tyres.

Our local Morrisons can't cope with 75psi - it just cuts out around 50

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They should also make the leads longer

DAve P


----------

